# Good.morning coffee in Saraland, AL



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Nov 2, 2019)

Tonight I'm preparing to hop out of Montgomery AL to go to Roseville CA to grab my social momma D is holding and probably work there. The gulfcoast just irks me and reminds me why I left. Well this morning i made.some.extremely.good. coffee under i165 I picked up a pot in Walmart.for $12. (Ozark camping percolator) ... We might struggle but we will have a cup of Joe each morning. Hobo style. .. I will go north to Nashville into Indiana and cross into Avon. To st.louis. then jump on shame dog to cape gireadueau Mo and back to kcmo. Where I will hit BNSF west hoping to hit Barstow. But of hit Denver I will go up to Cheyenne and do the overland to Roseville with a stop in Ogden and sparks.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Nov 2, 2019)

Stay safe . . . And try to stay warm. How come you aren’t taking a more southern route to av the cold weather?


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 2, 2019)

Wanderingwolf5150 said:


> Tonight I'm preparing to hop out of Montgomery AL to go to Roseville CA to grab my social momma D is holding and probably work there. The gulfcoast just irks me and reminds me why I left. Well this morning i made.some.extremely.good. coffee under i165 I picked up a pot in Walmart.for $12. (Ozark camping percolator) ... We might struggle but we will have a cup of Joe each morning. Hobo style. .. I will go north to Nashville into Indiana and cross into Avon. To st.louis. then jump on shame dog to cape gireadueau Mo and back to kcmo. Where I will hit BNSF west hoping to hit Barstow. But of hit Denver I will go up to Cheyenne and do the overland to Roseville with a stop in Ogden and sparks.


Gulf coast urks me too homie...


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 2, 2019)

Wanderingwolf5150 said:


> Tonight I'm preparing to hop out of Montgomery AL to go to Roseville CA to grab my social momma D is holding and probably work there. The gulfcoast just irks me and reminds me why I left. Well this morning i made.some.extremely.good. coffee under i165 I picked up a pot in Walmart.for $12. (Ozark camping percolator) ... We might struggle but we will have a cup of Joe each morning. Hobo style. .. I will go north to Nashville into Indiana and cross into Avon. To st.louis. then jump on shame dog to cape gireadueau Mo and back to kcmo. Where I will hit BNSF west hoping to hit Barstow. But of hit Denver I will go up to Cheyenne and do the overland to Roseville with a stop in Ogden and sparks.


Bro it's really easy to get from St Louis to KCMO...


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Nov 2, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Stay safe . . . And try to stay warm. How come you aren’t taking a more southern route to av the cold weather?


Have some things to do in Missouri so.i might as well hit overland or BNSF to Cali.from kcmo. Plus I have good friends along the way. I'm prepared to handle the lows of 13 to highs of 39 the next 14 days not bad on the route.... Safe travels to you as well


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 2, 2019)

Wanderingwolf5150 said:


> Have some things to do in Missouri so.i might as well hit overland or BNSF to Cali.from kcmo. Plus I have good friends along the way. I'm prepared to handle the lows of 13 to highs of 39 the next 14 days not bad on the route.... Safe travels to you as well


Sweet dig it


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 2, 2019)

Wanderingwolf5150 said:


> Tonight I'm preparing to hop out of Montgomery AL to go to Roseville CA to grab my social momma D is holding and probably work there. The gulfcoast just irks me and reminds me why I left. Well this morning i made.some.extremely.good. coffee under i165 I picked up a pot in Walmart.for $12. (Ozark camping percolator) ... We might struggle but we will have a cup of Joe each morning. Hobo style. .. I will go north to Nashville into Indiana and cross into Avon. To st.louis. then jump on shame dog to cape gireadueau Mo and back to kcmo. Where I will hit BNSF west hoping to hit Barstow. But of hit Denver I will go up to Cheyenne and do the overland to Roseville with a stop in Ogden and sparks.



DUDE. Go to Birmingham, BNSF runs WBD stack trains all the way to San Bernardino, Long Beach, sometimes even Stockton!!


----------

